# What to wear in 50-degree weather?



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

Temps were 52 at Bear Mountain this week. I was wearing only a light Bonfire Volt jacket and Bonfire Spectral pants with a lightweight Underarmour Heat Gear base layer. I had my vents opened the whole time but still was getting hot and sweating on the lift... my baselayer felt sorta wet in the chest area. 

So what should I be wearing in these temps? I see kids just rocking longsleeve shirts, but I need something to be still snow-proof because I'll fall when in the park.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I run a light baselayer to wick moisture and a shell jacket and pant...vents open. 52 is hot when you're used to 20's.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

52 degrees Fahrenheit? a t shirt 

Seriously though, I would just look for a long sleeve or t shirt that is waterproof material


----------



## 306stang (Nov 17, 2011)

Tech hoodie or some tech street wear


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

Well I am actually going to summit tomorrow and I usually just wear my shell jacket with all the vents open and still am really hot, and my shell pants and also end up very hot. Only real goal of wearing this stuff is to stay dry.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Proof the states is full of hipsters... :laugh:

Okay so in all seriousness, when it's 10 degrees or so I'll just wear my upper body armor, pants, helmet, etc.

In full on spring weather nothing better than riding in a t-shirt!


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

poutanen said:


> Proof the states is full of hipsters... :laugh:


This coming from a patriots fan...

Sorry I had too:laugh:, great game for tomorrow!


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

seant46 said:


> 52 degrees Fahrenheit? a t shirt
> 
> Seriously though, I would just look for a long sleeve or t shirt that is waterproof material


Where can i find a t-shirt that is waterproof material? Is there a specific name for them, or link to any for reference?


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

onthefence said:


> Where can i find a t-shirt that is waterproof material? Is there a specific name for them, or link to any for reference?


I would just look for an under armor shirt or any workout shirts, they should be alright. If you dont have that just ride in a regular t shirt and get wet out there! not the end of the world


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

seant46 said:


> This coming from a patriots fan...
> 
> Sorry I had too:laugh:, great game for tomorrow!


How'd you know I was a pats fan? :icon_scratch: It should be good tomorrow! The odds heavily favour the patriots, which worries me. Every playoff game worries me. I'm watching at my neighbours house tomorrow, he's a soccer fan so he's going to see what it's like having a football fan yell at the TV for 4 hours! :yahoo::yahoo:

I usually cry when they win in the playoffs :blink:


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

poutanen said:


> How'd you know I was a pats fan? :icon_scratch: It should be good tomorrow! The odds heavily favour the patriots, which worries me. Every playoff game worries me. I'm watching at my neighbours house tomorrow, he's a soccer fan so he's going to see what it's like having a football fan yell at the TV for 4 hours! :yahoo::yahoo:
> 
> I usually cry when they win in the playoffs :blink:


You gave yourself away sometime last month is how I knew! Haha Im not the craziest fan but I know what you mean, it comes outta nowhere the yelling sometimes. 

I would watch out for this 'soccer' fan, They seem to throw a good riot when their team looses:laugh:. Maybe its only the European 'football' fans though :dunno:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

seant46 said:


> I would watch out for this 'soccer' fan, They seem to throw a good riot when their team looses. Maybe its only the European 'football' fans though :dunno:


Yeah sometimes I find myself yelling at the TV in the bar and when the play's over I look down and everyone staring at me. Oh well!!!

Yeah the neighbour is from England and is a big enough fan that he has the Southampton FC logo tattooed on his shoulder. I was his best man recently and used my speech as a chance to bug the brits about their "football"...  I thought I was going to start a brawl.

GO PATRIOTS! 

I remember this moment like it was yesterday. I think the big man's gonna have a good game tomorrow.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hmm I dunno flacco has been outplaying hall of famers the last 2 post seasons(even last years AFC champ game vs tom!). The ravens usually fare well against Brady if they get pressure on him, but im worried about how fast paced their offense is. Oh and welker that shifty guy can make plays haha


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

seant46 said:


> Hmm I dunno flacco has been outplaying hall of famers the last 2 post seasons(even last years AFC champ game vs tom!). The ravens usually fare well against Brady if they get pressure on him, but im worried about how fast paced their offense is. Oh and welker that shifty guy can make plays haha


Yeah I hate to admit it, but Flacco's not bad. I'm hoping my merry band of misfits can get it done! 6th round pick QB, undrafted free agent running backs, defenders, etc... 

I love the pats, they make big names out of no-names.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah I like how both teams draft college players well, home grown talent ftw! Thats why they are both here after all, along with good QB play.

Like you pointed out with wilforks photo, the game will be won by the team that's O-line and D-line have the better game I think.

I would love to see Suggs crush bradys ego though Hopefully I am not the grumpy one come tomorrow night! enjoy the game



Edit: great thread hijack here lol


----------



## 306stang (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey, back on track

Btw, RISE UP Falcons!!!!!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Mue Apparel Home 
The full zip hoodie is where it's at on a warm day. They are the best technical hoodies we have found. Super durable and when you put a layer under it and zip it up it is super warm. Very water proof and tear resistant..... The owner IS a forum member. They are made in Milwaukee.


----------



## tigre (Mar 5, 2012)

On warm days I wear a light rain jacket or something like the Ferrosi Jacket (they also make a hoody) from Outdoor Research. It's basically a really thin, stretchy softshell material. I'm still looking for some uninsulated snow pants that I like, but rain pants will do in a pinch.


----------



## that_guy (Jan 17, 2010)

LOL, 52 degrees in January, on the slopes.

My layering for warm weather, it's too warm for a base layer, so it's just a t-shirt / button-down and a fleece over that, something that is a bit darker so you get a bit of warmth from the sun while you're riding up the lift. Beanie.

Snow pants over shorts.


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

Would it be ok to wear a tech-hoodie with nothing underneath?


----------

